# We all died over there.



## squatting dog (Jul 11, 2022)

Don't let them tell you otherwise.
We all died and it was a slow, oh so slow and painful death.
Some of us just haven't pulled the dirt over our face.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Don't let them tell you otherwise.
> We all died and it was a slow, oh so slow and painful death.
> Some of us just haven't pulled the dirt over our face.


Over where?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

@squatting dog  ((((())))), you've been missed. Glad to see you.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 11, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Over where?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 228969


Awful stories! So sad.


----------



## Della (Jul 11, 2022)

I happen to be reading "Snow Falling on Cedars" and just this afternoon I read the chapter where the main character fights the Battle of Tarawa in WWII.  This is such a good writer, he gives us so much detail and minute by minute action that I've felt shaken and drained ever since reading it.  _Just reading about it._  I'm sure you did die to some extent while you were in Vietnam and I'm so sorry.


----------



## IKE (Jul 11, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Don't let them tell you otherwise.
> We all died and it was a slow, oh so slow and painful death.
> Some of us just haven't pulled the dirt over our face.


Be strong......keep fighting the demons brother.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 11, 2022)

IKE said:


> Be strong......keep fighting the demons brother.


It's tough. Plus my mom is not well (finally had to move her to assisted living) and my brother just found his wife has pancreatic cancer and has not long to go, and 2 more of my army pals have passed on.  All in all, not a fun time.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry you are going through such a rough time, my friend.
It must have been horrible over there.
But, You are much stronger than you think inside.
You've been given this life and you are worthy to the task.
Bless you.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> It's tough. Plus my mom is not well (finally had to move her to assisted living) and my brother just found his wife has pancreatic cancer and has not long to go, and 2 more of my army pals have passed on.  All in all, not a fun time.


I am so sorry you are going through all this. If it helps, there are people here who love you. Hugs. Also, even if we are not all American, your service and sacrifice are honoured.


----------



## Leann (Jul 11, 2022)

@squatting dog we'll never fully understood what you experienced in Vietnam. I'm so sorry that you and all of your fellow soldiers had to see and endure what you did. My Dad was in WWII, went in as a healthy 20 year old and came out 100% disabled 22 year old. He never spoke of what he saw or what happened but the memories never faded for him. 

Our generation will never forget the Vietnam war and the classmates, siblings, cousins, neighbors, and friends we lost. As has been said over and again about war "All gave some, some gave all".

I pray for peace for you.


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> It's tough. Plus my mom is not well (finally had to move her to assisted living) and my brother just found his wife has pancreatic cancer and has not long to go, and 2 more of my army pals have passed on.  All in all, not a fun time.


Yeah, you’re into the shit up to your neck, brother. If you ever need to talk, just pm me. You will find that although I may not have the answers you are looking for, nonetheless, I am a great listener


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @squatting dog  ((((())))), you've been missed. Glad to see you.


he's been here all the time, have you been missing his posts ?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> he's been here all the time, have you been missing his posts ?


I guess I have, since 5/15/22


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

well before today he posted on Wednesday.. then before that 5th July.. before that 30th of June.. etc


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2022)

Grass --- Carl Sandburg

Pile the bodies high at Austerlitz and Waterloo.
Shovel them under and let me work—
                                          I am the grass; I cover all.

And pile them high at Gettysburg
And pile them high at Ypres and Verdun.
Shovel them under and let me work.
Two years, ten years, and passengers ask the conductor:
                                          What place is this?
                                          Where are we now?

                                          I am the grass.
                                          Let me work.


----------



## john19485 (Jul 12, 2022)

Very few Vietnam Combat Veterans alive today


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2022)

The Curse of our generation.  I wish it didn't happen to us.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> The Curse of our generation.  I wish it didn't happen to us.


You're one of my favorite people here, Pepper, but I'm sure veterans have a different definition of the word 'us.'


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> You're one of my favorite people here, Pepper, but I'm sure veterans have a different definition of the word 'us.'


I disagree.  It happened to all of us.  Parents, wives, lovers of the dead and debilitated; lives ruined forever.  The Curse of our generation.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 12, 2022)

oldman said:


> Yeah, you’re into the shit up to your neck, brother. If you ever need to talk, just pm me. You will find that although I may not have the answers you are looking for, nonetheless, I am a great listener


Thanks brother... this shall pass. Trying to concentrate on the good.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 12, 2022)

john19485 said:


> Very few Vietnam Combat Veterans alive todayView attachment 229021


Fact.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2022)

Thank God my husband was in the Navy during the Viet Nam war. We did lose a good friend though in that war.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 12, 2022)

My neighbor was one who said, "Hell no, I won't go."  He knew he wasn't psychologically fit for war.  They took him anyway. He didn't die in Viet Nam.  He killed himself a few weeks after his discharge.  There were casualties all over.  /-;


----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2022)

When I graduated from HS, in 1960, I was all set to go to college.  Then, I could feel the draft board breathing down my neck, and watching the news, I was Not interested in being cannon fodder in the Army or Marines.  I went the USAF recruiter, and maxed all their tests.  They sent me to a year of intense electronics training, then I was sent to Germany, where I was having such a good time that I took an early discharge, and re-upped for 4 more years.  I met my wife over there, and we got married 57 years ago.  After 4 years in Europe, I was sent back to the States for a few months, then finished my last year in Thailand, before taking my discharge.  During that year in Thailand, I saw several planes and pilots that didn't make it back to base.  

A few years ago, I went to the Vietnam Memorial in Washington, and found the names of 4 old HS friends that didn't make it back.  I was lucky, in that I got the start for a nice lifetime career from the USAF, and didn't have to endure the Hell that so many my age went through.  

The most stressful part of my military career was probably the Cuban Missile Crisis, in late 1962.  Few people realize just how close we came to total global nuclear war.  We had all written what might have been our last letters home, and hoped there would be someone there to read them.  Every available aircraft was loaded with a Nuke, and the pilots were in the cockpits waiting for the word to launch.  Had Kennedy and Khrushchev not "blinked", none of us would likely be here today.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 12, 2022)

@squatting dog I'm not sure if you've ever heard this song, but it was released in 1985 to describe what the soldiers of the Vietnam war went through.  It describes many of the details.  It may not be something you want to listen to and I hope you don't feel it minimizes the situation, but it does illustrate that there were many who were sympathetic to the plight of those who fought in Vietnam.  

I really do wish you the best in all you are going through right now in your life, and thank you for your service.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 13, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @squatting dog I'm not sure if you've ever heard this song, but it was released in 1985 to describe what the soldiers of the Vietnam war went through.  It describes many of the details.  It may not be something you want to listen to and I hope you don't feel it minimizes the situation, but it does illustrate that there were many who were sympathetic to the plight of those who fought in Vietnam.
> 
> I really do wish you the best in all you are going through right now in your life, and thank you for your service.


This brought tears to my eye's. 
And thank you for your kind words.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 13, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> I am so sorry you are going through all this. If it helps, there are people here who love you. Hugs. Also, even if we are not all American, your service and sacrifice are honoured.


Thank you.


----------



## oldman (Jul 13, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Don't let them tell you otherwise.
> We all died and it was a slow, oh so slow and painful death.
> Some of us just haven't pulled the dirt over our face.


I clicked on that link  in the post and then I remembered having seen it before. It reminded me when we were only a few weeks from going home and I got shot in the left shoulder. I thought for sure that I was going to lose my arm. The docs In Okinawa saved my arm by fixing my shoulder, but made no guarantees. After a few weeks I started doing rehab. Then a few weeks later, feeling returned and I felt more confident that I was going to be alright. Anyway, when I was in the hospital, I was able to walk around and visit other injured Marines and soldiers. I saw one Special Ops soldier in the burn ward (I had to sneak in) that instantly broke my heart. He was burned from the middle of his torso to the top of his head and on most of his right leg. He was in severe pain and was receiving pure morphine. Suddenly, I came to the realization of how fortunate I was. We talked for about 10 minutes and even though I couldn't clearly understand all that he was saying, I still listened to him because I knew (somehow) that he had a story to tell, but I just couldn’t get the right words to come out. I still remember his name and hometown.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Don't let them tell you otherwise.
> We all died and it was a slow, oh so slow and painful death.
> Some of us just haven't pulled the dirt over our face.


Might say the same for millions who stayed.
i.e. still happening;  still planned;  still in progress , or regression ?


----------



## john19485 (Jul 13, 2022)

oldman said:


> I clicked on that link  in the post and then I remembered having seen it before. It reminded me when we were only a few weeks from going home and I got shot in the left shoulder. I thought for sure that I was going to lose my arm. The docs In Okinawa saved my arm by fixing my shoulder, but made no guarantees. After a few weeks I started doing rehab. Then a few weeks later, feeling returned and I felt more confident that I was going to be alright. Anyway, when I was in the hospital, I was able to walk around and visit other injured Marines and soldiers. I saw one Special Ops soldier in the burn ward (I had to sneak in) that instantly broke my heart. He was burned from the middle of his torso to the top of his head and on most of his right leg. He was in severe pain and was receiving pure morphine. Suddenly, I came to the realization of how fortunate I was. We talked for about 10 minutes and even though I couldn't clearly understand all that he was saying, I still listened to him because I knew (somehow) that he had a story to tell, but I just couldn’t get the right words to come out. I still remember his name and hometown.


Was on the USS Sanctuary Hospital Ship, _95th Evacuation Hospital (for treatment), China Beach Navy Hospital, Balboa Naval Hospital, might have forgot to add some, Received good treatment from the Doctors and Nurses _


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Don't let them tell you otherwise.
> We all died and it was a slow, oh so slow and painful death.
> Some of us just haven't pulled the dirt over our face


A day at a time, brother


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 24, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Might say the same for millions who stayed.
> i.e. still happening;  still planned;  still in progress , or regression ?


WTH are you talking about?!?


----------



## Medusa (Jul 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> It's tough. Plus my mom is not well (finally had to move her to assisted living) and my brother just found his wife has pancreatic cancer and has not long to go, and 2 more of my army pals have passed on.  All in all, not a fun time.


Damn.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> This brought tears to my eye's.
> And thank you for your kind words.


Have you read, "The Things They Carried," by Tim O'Brien?  
I mean, you don't need to as you lived it, but I found it compelling.


----------



## john19485 (Jul 24, 2022)

In late 1967 just before Tet , I was listed as missing , my mom told me that the Marine  Core came to the house and notified her, then they came back two weeks later to tell her I had reported back to my base of  *operations, lot of bush out there. I set down and wrote a letter as soon as I could. The picture is mom and me.*


----------



## Della (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm not his target audience but Mr. rogers is a voice of wisdom for me:


----------



## bingo (Jul 24, 2022)

you are important  to us...to remember...we remember  your sacrifice...and others...who lost their  lives...i am sorry...thank you....and i  am sorry about  your mom


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

Hey @squatting dog sorry for your troubles.

I cannot imagine what its like for you, Vietnam and now family problems.  Sure hope you feel better soon.

Reading your posts and those of others sure  makes me realize how fortunate I was not to have to go.  But I know lots did.

About all I can say is thank you for your service, and hang in there guy!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

bingo said:


> you are important to us...to remember...we remember your sacrifice...and others...who lost their lives...i am sorry...thank you....


Well put!


----------

